# city ordnances



## doggonetrees (May 7, 2006)

There has been a law passed in one of the outlying cities of Jackson that the homeowner must have at least one hardwood tree in their front yard or face a 300 dollar fine. Are their any cities around ya'll that require the same or something to that fashion?:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## SmithEC (May 7, 2006)

An ordnance or an ordinance?

Never heard of any such thing. I grew up in Pearl. Left 25 years ago.

An outlying city of Jackson? I'm going to have to guess Clinton.


----------



## doggonetrees (May 7, 2006)

It is either Richland or Ridgeland- whichever one is up 55 from Jackson. Wonder if that would include someone if they wanted to put a Bonsai tree in a planter?


----------



## SmithEC (May 7, 2006)

That's Ridgeland. Richland is just east of Jackson.

Someone has too much time on their hands if they're coming up with ordinances like that. Maybe there's a lot of new construction up that way. Even still, to require the planting of a tree in front of a home seems a bit much.

Someone must have a plan for enforcement. If so, surely it would pay to know exactly how the ordinance reads. This assuming that maybe you don't want a hardwood in your yard or don't want someone telling you what you have to do.

Mississippi being Mississippi, I have to wonder: Which city council member is it that owns the nursery?


----------

